# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  Good and bad browlift scars explained by Dr. Lindsey McLean VA

## Dr. Lindsey

I have posted a few threads before on how trichophytic closures were developed by plastic surgeons for browlift scars.  This technique allows the incision to be placed about 5 hairs behind the hairline, and by bevelling the cut, the hair roots are preserved to grow out through and in front of the scar, camouflaging it. 



This same technique is now used by many hair surgeons to close donor strip sites and have hair grow through the scar after a few months. 



Last week I had the occasion to see a lady who had had what I would describe as a non-trichophytic closure of a browlift.  The scar is fairly wide and has no hair growing through it.  Several pictures are shown.  She inquired about FUE repair which we may do at a later date.



Yesterday, a lady that I'd done a browlift on in October stopped by with her husband who'd had a hair transplant by me.  She's about 3.5 months postop and clearly not all of her hair is growing yet, but her scar looks quite good and is nearly undetectable from a foot away.



She is an excellent healer, and this gives an example of why trichophytic closures were developed.



Dr. Lindsey McLean VA

----------


## Dr. Lindsey

Here is another example of tricho closures for browlifting.  Using it for hair work was a later modification and excellent adaptation.

This is my lead tech's mom, 5 months after I did a trichophytic browlift.  

Dr. Lindsey McLean VA

----------

